# Greeting Eh!



## Buzz1967 (Nov 1, 2019)

My name is Buzz and I sail a 1981 Edel 665 out of the Pelican Yacht Club in Ninette Manitoba, Canada. The water is getting a little stiff right now so I am living vicariously through all your adventures now!

Cheers!


----------



## gtstricky (Nov 1, 2019)

Welcome Buzz!


----------



## Whalerus (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi Buzz
I sail a Hobie 18 with Bull Sharks and Gators.


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome! Getting a bit brisk here in Tampa... expecting a dip into the 60s this week!


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Bienvenue!


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

Welcome,

I pulled my boat Oct 8 from Northern Lake Huron after seeing the writing on the wall and no hope of Indian Summer. I think you guys got snow not long after that. Well two weeks till southern boat sojourn and 183 days till northern boat launch. Remember no texting and skating. :grin


----------



## Buzz1967 (Nov 1, 2019)

You are brave! Good thing Hobies are fast!

_
Hi Buzz
I sail a Hobie 18 with Bull Sharks and Gators._


----------

